
Scientists Unveil New ‘Tree of Life’ - breck
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/12/science/scientists-unveil-new-tree-of-life.html
======
dankohn1
This is a delightful article. I love that the scientists are arguing whether
bacteria or microscopic fungi are the best places to look for increased
diversity. It's so rare to avoid our biases toward
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charismatic_megafauna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charismatic_megafauna)

